# Garbage disposal install



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I removed the old disposal and found the sink has a deep inset that the flange doesn't fit into.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a picture of the old flange. You can see how deep the putty ring is. I'm a putty guy so I installed the new one the same way. How do you silicone guys install something like this?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You don't wear rubber gloves?


I usually use silicone on all flange type drains. A gap like that would cause problems so I'd try to find a proper strainer. If the gap is not too high I'd use a gasket on top.

Then for lavs silicone and pipe dope with and extra film underneath the sink.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I ran into that years ago. If I recall correctly, it seems to me that the mfg. makes a deeper flange for that application.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

They are only $60 so pick up a few........
https://www.insinkerator.com/us/en/extended-stainless-steel-sink-flange


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> You don't wear rubber gloves?
> 
> 
> I usually use silicone on all flange type drains. A gap like that would cause problems so I'd try to find a proper strainer. If the gap is not too high I'd use a gasket on top.
> ...


I wear these gloves for non nasty work. I took them off to knead my putty for the new flange and to take the pictures.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I’m confused, wouldn’t you want a flange with a smaller diameter?(not sure if they even make one) And if the old flange worked, why would an extended flange be needed? 

I have come across this in the past and used putty.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I wear these gloves for non nasty work. I took them off to knead my putty for the new flange and to take the pictures.



I use horizon heavy latex gloves sold at Princess Auto. I can wear them several times. I change them because they get dirty not because they tear. They are tough!. I'll take a picture soon of my contraption, I use a hose to blow them up when I've used them once so I don't put mouth there.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> I’m confused, wouldn’t you want a flange with a smaller diameter?(not sure if they even make one) And if the old flange worked, why would an extended flange be needed?
> 
> I have come across this in the past and used putty.


 












You're correct Stan. My bad. I mis-read the orig. post. I thought the sink BOTTOM was thicker than normal. And a deeper flange was needed to stick out the bottom under the kitchen sink.



But what he meant is there is a lip with too small of a diameter hole for the normal flange to fit. Now I understand.

Yeah, why the hell is the hole too small? Foreign made sink?.....:furious:...I hate when I run into those speedbumps in the field.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Like you, I just use putty. Never seen a sink hole with a lip like that. But dang that's a lot of putty. I had a sink hole size issue the other day. Brand new Elkay sink, it's real narrow, they should have used a jr duo hole size instead of a normal basket strainer size hole. Edges on the narrow side are pinched in too much so it won't sit flat. Waaay to big of a gap on opposing sides to deal with. I might have to end up grinding the basket strainer to a slightly smaller diameter to fit this sink.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It just dawned on me that Kohler sinks have a curve to the lip so there ends up being a considerable amount of putty used. And I'm big on not using too much putty since it isn't needed, and i clean out whatever squishes out up top and underneath. Heck, with that magnetic ring on those Costco disposals, you have to remove the excess putty to install that.

More often than not, when our guys use too much it ends up pushing the rubber gasket out. That's on basket strainers and tub drains.


----------

